# FR: le perdît



## Ti Bateau

Could someone please confirm whether this is an error:

'J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât et *le* perdît.'

and should be: 

'J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât et *je* perdît.'

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Yendred

No the correct form is indeed the first one:
'J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât et *le* perdît.'

To be fully correct, it should be written:
'J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât et *que je le* perdît.'
or 'J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât et *que je *perdît.'

but the "*que*" is mandatory, since the used tense is subjunctive.


----------



## Moon Palace

_J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât et le perdît_ is grammatically correct, but then it means that you have accepted to let the match go out of your control, and this (literally) _lost somebody else. _

If on the other hand, you want to say that you lost the match, then Yendred is right except for the ending : _que je le perdisse (perdît _is for third person singular _il / elle / on)_


----------



## pointvirgule

@MP : Je suis d'avis que _J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât et le perdît _est incorrect, car ici le sujet de _perdît_ est apparemment _le match_, ce qui n'a pas de sens. En outre, quel est l'antécédent du pronom _le _? 
Edit – Ah, j'ai fini par comprendre votre  interprétation : comme si le sort d'une tierce personne dépendait de  l'issue de ce match. D'accord, mais enfin, c'est un peu tiré par les  cheveux. ;-)

@Yendred : subjonctif présent : _que je perde_ ; subjonctif imparfait : _que je perdisse_. 

@BTB: you either mean to say,
_J'ai accepté que le match m'échappe et j'ai perdu._ (idiomatic, modern French)
or
_J'ai accepté que le match m'échappe et que je _[_le_]_ perde_ (stylistically so-so).

The _subjonctif imparfait_ is dead as the dodo; better forget it.


----------



## cset

Yendred's suggestions are all incorrect (no offence meant)

You want either

J'acceptai que le match m'échappasse et le perdis

or

J'ai accepté que le match m'échappe et je l'ai perdu


----------



## pointvirgule

cset said:


> J'acceptai que le match m'échappasse et le perdis


_... que le match m'échappât._

Quand je dis que le subjonctif imparfait est à éviter....


----------



## cset

oups...

je venais corriger "perdît" et j'ai laissé échapper une nouvelle erreur 

de toute façon l'autre option est bien moins ampoulée.


----------



## Ti Bateau

The sentence refers to someone losing a match to an opponent and accepting this fact. 
I realise that the subjunctive form is being used for both *m'échappât* and the verb *perdre*, but think that the second verb should use the first person singular and therefore be *je perdisse.*

*J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât et (que) je le perdîsse.

*I have translated it as:
*I accepted that I had well and truly lost the match.

*(ignoring *escape *as it is not an expression used in fluent English)Please could someone confirm my understanding.


----------



## cset

Dans ce cas je crois que la formulation correcte serait "J'ai accepté que le match m'ait échappé"


Your translation is fine either way.


----------



## Ti Bateau

Thank you everyone - this has been very helpful. BTB


----------



## Itisi

Je mets mon grain de sel, à tort ou à raison :

J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât, et (je) le perd*is* _(indicatif)_


----------



## Maître Capello

Pointvirgule is right; most suggested sentences are incorrect. If you want to use the imperfect subjunctive, then please use it correctly. 

_J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât et le/je perdît._ 
_J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât et que je perdîsse._ 

Anyway, the best solution here would be to use two past subjunctives:

_J'ai accepté que le match m'*ait échappé* et que je l'*aie perdu*._

Note: The second _que_ is mandatory. Otherwise the sentence doesn't make sense.


----------



## L'Inconnu

One more vote for 'blowing off' the imperfect subjunctive. Pick up any book written in the last 50 years or so. How many pages will you have to read to find one good example? You may find a few usages of the pluperfect subjunctive, however. You can even find the pluperfect subjunctive in a comic book. Chances are the auxillary verb will be être.


----------



## L'Inconnu

Maître Capello said:


> _ J'ai accepté que le match m'*ait échappé* et que je l'*aie perdu*._



Two questions

1) If this were a work of literature, such as a paperback novel, would we use the plus-que-parfait subjonctif? 

2) In the spoken language, how do we pronounce 'ait' and 'aie'? Like è or é?


----------



## Maître Capello

The plus-que-parfait would not be appropriate here, unless you are referring to an earlier event in the past. In a literary work, you may write:

_Le jour même, j'acceptai que le match m'*échappât* et que je le *perdisse*._ (You're referring to a single moment in the past without any link to the present.)
_Ce jour-là seulement, après une semaine, j'acceptai que le match m'*eût échappé* et que je l'*eusse perdu*._ (You're referring to an earlier moment in the past.)
_J'ai maintenant accepté que le match m'*ait échappé* et que je l'*aie perdu*._ (All three verbs are linked to the present, in a similar way to the present perfect in English.)

P.S.: Your 2nd question is off-topic and has already been discussed, e.g., here. Please ask it there if want to discuss it.


----------



## Ti Bateau

Please could Maître Capello assist with the following.
 My understanding of the imperfect is that it refers to an repeated/habitual action in the past, or a description of an action at that moment in time. Example no. 1 should therefore be (in a literary context):
_J'*acceptais* que le match m'*échappât* et que je le *perdisse*._ 
I understand no. 2 to be the past historic (for literature), which describes a completed action: 
_J'*acceptai* que le match m'*eût échappé* et que je l'*eusse perdu*._ 
Finally, no.3 refers to current time, so should be in the present tense:
_Je maintenant accepte que le match m'*ait échappé* et que je l'*aie perdu*._ 

TY in advance. BTB.


----------



## Maître Capello

In example #1 there is no repeated action but a *single event* in the past. Hence the imparfait would not be appropriate.

In example #3 there is indeed a (subjective) impact on the present but the main verb (_accepter_) is a *past event*. It is therefore in the passé composé. The present tense would suggest he just accepted that the match had eluded him.


----------



## Ti Bateau

TY Maître Capello; so/but why did you use the imperfect subjunctive for no.1?
BTB


----------



## Lacuzon

Itisi said:


> Je mets mon grain de sel, à tort ou à raison :
> 
> J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât, et (je) le perd*is* _(indicatif)_



Bonsoir,

Sans la virgule, je suis d'accord.


----------



## pointvirgule

Itisi said:
			
		

> J'ai accepté que le match m'échappât, et (je) le perd*is* _(indicatif)_





Lacuzon said:


> Sans la virgule, je suis d'accord.


Tu ne vois pas de problème de discordance des temps dans le fait d'employer le passé composé et le passé simple dans la même phrase ?


----------



## Maître Capello

BTB said:


> why did you use the imperfect subjunctive for no.1?


For sentence #1, I used the imperfect subjunctive for the subordinate clause only, not for the main one. As a matter of fact, since there is no past historic in the subjunctive, we use the imperfect subjunctive instead (in a literary context).


----------

